# Preparing for disasters



## Surfer (May 4, 2009)

Below are some articles on how to prepare and what to do in case of a stock market collapse, civil unrest, nuclear attack, natural disasters, biological or chemical attack.

How to Survive Total Economic Collapse | eHow.com

How to Start Long Term Food Storage | eHow.com

Stocking a Natural Food Pantry

How to Grow a Depression Garden | eHow.com

How to Survive a Rice Shortage | eHow.com

How to Store Food for Long Term Survival | eHow.com

How to Make an Emergency 72-Hour Kit | eHow.com

Gary Kah - Hope for the world

How to Survive a Riot - wikiHow

How to Avoid Danger During Civil Unrest - wikiHow

How to Formulate a Family Emergency Plan | eHow.com

How to Stock an Emergency Supply of Medicine and First Aid | eHow.com

How to Survive a Tidal Wave | eHow.com

How to Escape a Tsunami | eHow.com

How to Survive a Tsunami - wikiHow

Gary Kah - Hope for the world

How to Survive a Nuclear Blast | eHow.com

How to Survive a Nuclear Attack | eHow.com

How to Survive a Nuclear Attack - wikiHow

How to Survive a Chemical or Biological Attack - wikiHow

How to Survive a Ricin Attack | eHow.com

Biological Attack :: SurviveAll UK

How to Know if the US is Headed for Another Great Depression | eHow.com

How to Survive an Economic Collapse | eHow.com

How to Keep Financial Records Organized | eHow.com

How to Barter in an Economic Collapse | eHow.com

How to Keep Important Documents Safe During an Emergency | eHow.com

Gold: Home On The Range?

How to Survive a Nuclear Attack

Terrorist Nuclear Attack on New York City

Nuclear Survival - How to Survive a Nuclear Bomb

How to Survive a Volcano Eruption

How to Survive a Famine

How to Survive Nuclear Winter

How to Survive a Bomb at a Public Event

Martial Law in America

Survive the Bird Flu - SecretsofSurvival.com

1918 Spanish Flu - Up to 40 Million Dead

Earthquake Survival - How to Survive a Devastating Earthquake

Avalanche Survival - How to Survive An Avalanche

Tornado Survival - How to Survive Killer Tornadoes

Hurricane Survival - How to Survive a Hurricane

WHAT TO DO IF A NUCLEAR DISASTER IS IMMINENT!

How to Live Within Your Budget | eHow.com

How to Set Up a Family Budget | eHow.com

11 Steps to Nuclear War Fallout Survival

How to Survive a Chemical or Biological Attack

http://www.nukepills.com/docs/FEMA_Nuclear_War_Survival.pdf

Chemical Terrorism, Weapons, Security and Defense - Lawson Terrorism Information Center

Howstuffworks "How Biological and Chemical Warfare Works"

http://www.nctsnet.org/nctsn_assets/pdfs/edu_materials/chemicalfull.pdf

Swine Flu

CDC H1N1 Flu

How to Avoid Swine Flu Infection | eHow.com


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That is alot of links .. I guess I have alot of reading to do!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow I'll read em' when I've got more time. Thanks for posting.


----------

